# What kind of writer are you?



## Will-11 (Jan 22, 2007)

We are all on here because we're writers. We are all unique of course but there are ways of splitting the writers into different "catogories" by their style. Broadly speaking though I've split them into two main categories:

A) The methodical type who carefully plan out all the details and descriptions beforehand. The most important thing in their story may be the next sentence.
B) The less organised but more explorative types who create it as they go with only loose plot lines. With these type of stories they are normally either successes or flops.

From what I've seen most writers combine a mix of the two. I'm a B Writer and to help me I wanted to adress this email to YOU complete stranger. What is your writing style and why does it work? There is no "right way" to write but I invite you to share your style with the rest of us. Teach a load of strangers a thing or two on our writing style. Remember you're unique, just like everyone else...


----------



## Garden of Kadesh (Jan 23, 2007)

I would classify myself as the "B" type you mentioned, although I almost always have a basic plot and several ideas worked out in my head beforehand.

Then I build around the core as I go along, sometimes going back to add extra things in to make an idea work later. I tend to spend a lot of time on imagery, often leading to an excess of adjectives and the like.


----------



## DabigJimdogg0 (Jan 23, 2007)

Umm, I think this might be the wrong forum to post this in. You might want to do this in the "lounge" area. But to answer your question, I'm most definitly a B writer. I don't look at writing as a hardcore profession that needs to be intercretly planned, I just write like I'd be telling a story to someone, just with more details.


----------



## mammamaia (Jan 23, 2007)

as far as 'writers' go, not all writers write _stories_!

so, you're really just addressing prose _fiction_ writers, right?... and, since this is the _non_-fiction section, i doubt you'll get much in the way of the answers you're looking for, here...


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm the _bad_ kind.


----------



## The dead poet (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll go with b. But in my poems there always good.. Cuase im just good like that lol. My stories, need work but my novel is going to be good. I hope....


----------



## Renos Babe (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll have to go with b


----------



## mechanical_lullaby (Jan 24, 2007)

I like to write it out like a B writer, and when it's done I go back as an A writer and rewrite it so it's both exploratory and tight... I hope...


----------



## olrayt (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm a "B" who desperately want to be at least have some "A" qualities, especially the planning part!


----------



## quignov (Jan 27, 2007)

The scientist in me sits down and plans out a pretty well outline.... then I freeze and don't write shit. Then, while laying in bed to sleep, it jumps to me. I desparately grab for my laptop, flip it open, and start writing like a "B" type person. I then end up completely re-writing my outline, and in the end not really using it anyhow. lol

peace and love, Quignov


----------



## deviger (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm a mix of both.  I write short loose plot plans, sketching out the major events.


----------



## Loulou (Jan 29, 2007)

Type B.  I'm a mess.  Scraps of paper with scrawled words in folders, tatty notebooks filled with scribble, half a chapter for a novel on the computer in a file next to three chapters for another.  I get flashes of inspiration and then writers block for week.  I'm the manic depressive of writers.  All or nothing.

But I'm good at editing these things when they finally come together, thank fuck.


----------



## joss (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh boy. I'm one of those writers that gets this great idea, then goes to research the topic a bit before starting, and gradually meanders off from her original purpose,and eventually ends up looking for good Mac and Cheese recipes for dinner and totally forgeting the story. 

OR

I'll start coming up with an outline and never make it past this phase, (this is the case a majority of the time).


----------

